# Breeding question



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I"m thinking that I would put my buckling and wether in with my girls and just trying to plan breeding. It's fine for them to both be bred right away (although they just came out of heat) but my preference would be to stagger the breeding a bit... But it's so cold and I'd like to have them altogether (as much for my benefit as theirs haha).

When I put my rams in with my ewes, even though they all seemed to go into heat at once they would have their lambs a few weeks apart. 

Thoughts? Experiences?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just replied on different thread that I would never do that again. We had a doe that we put in the kidding pen when she looked close (no clue when she was actually due...) 3 months before she kidded!! We only leave a buck in with them for 6 weeks now. Still don't know any exact dates but a whole lot closer to it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its never a good idea to run Bucks with Does. The Buck in rut will pester the girls over and over...could cause undo stress which canlead to a weakened immune system which then leads to worm load and illness... and you will not know who took and when, so kidding season will be crazy! the buck and wether will keep each other warm enough if they have a draft free shelter and a nice hay bedding....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I gave in and had my bucks and does run together again this year, and well I'm kicking myself for it now. I will be putting up 2 buck pens and will make 3 rotational fields for them, for next year. My boy Charlie Brown thinks that where I am, or a doe is there he should be fence or no fence little bugger... But that's why I'm putting my bucks in field fencing, since I only have electric now...., but will have electric on the top and bottom just incase some coyotes get the wrong ideas. I'm also making goat shelters out of pallets, so they can snuggle with a buddy in the cold... I not only think it's a bad idea I know it's a bad idea... I have different size critters to, so that isn't good either.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine are running together this year because I have no way to separate them, but it's definitely on my to-do list! I would put the buck with one doe and the wether with the other, then switch them whenever you want the second doe bred.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

My goodness you guys - you have no idea how glad I am that I asked. I put each ram in with his ewes in October and took him out in April when I was expecting the first babies. As soon as the ewes were bred (or if no one was in heat) they were just a big happy flock.

Maybe I'll reconsider my plan. I was just wondering if they end up naturally staggering breeding? It's not a big deal although simplifies things milk-wise for me, I guess if they're a couple of months apart. 

Wow - not what I expected to hear and really useful to know. Thanks ever so much!


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

happybleats said:


> its never a good idea to run Bucks with Does. The Buck in rut will pester the girls over and over...could cause undo stress which canlead to a weakened immune system which then leads to worm load and illness... and you will not know who took and when, so kidding season will be crazy! the buck and wether will keep each other warm enough if they have a draft free shelter and a nice hay bedding....


So, maybe because it's been so long since I've had goats AND sheep are different (?)... he would be at them once they're bred still? I don't remember it with my goats before but I was young and not so attentive then haha.

As far as not knowing who the sire is, I probably wasn't clear enough - just one buckling so no worries there 

My girls make sure we all know when they're in heat. I suspect y poor buckling will be in more demand than he knows what to do with haha.

I also was wondering if people don't use raddle powder with goats? When I had multiple rams and breeding groups each one got their own colour so I could record who was bred to whom and when.

The boys do have a cozy place and a really good fence. The hardship is on me (or my family) having to take water out but we have to for the chickens and ducks anyway so it's not exactly the end of the world.

Thanks.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

zebradreams07 said:


> I would put the buck with one doe and the wether with the other, then switch them whenever you want the second doe bred.


Great minds think alike. That was the original plan 

My thought was to have them all up, closer to the house for the winter but if it's not a good idea, I'd need to keep a close eye on things.

I may end up trying it and if it's stressful for the girls, I can always put the boys back out in their run. I mean, it's not like I'd take their fence down haha.

I guess - based on these answers - I'm wondering if I'll know that they're bred the way I did with the sheep? When they came into heat, the ram was interested (usually for about a three day span). Other than that and once they were bred, no one really bothered about anything. Goats are different?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The thing with goats, sometimes the bucks won't leave the girls alone though even after they have been bred... I have one buck like that.., although he's been pretty good lately. You could do it that way so they are all together during the winter. I have 2 bucks, and need to pair them together accordingly, but "might" put them all together for the winter after everyone is bred to the appropriate buck, depends on how many I keep, and if there is room in the barn..LOL.. It does make it easier for winter keeping...


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> The thing with goats, sometimes the bucks won't leave the girls alone though even after they have been bred.


Thanks. I think I will go ahead with my plan but thanks to all of you, I'll know to be extra vigilant about buckling behaviour!!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

In a small herd they won't stagger breeding, each doe gets bred as she comes in. If it's a big enough herd that multiple does are in at the same time, the buck might focus on one at a time. Or not 
My guy has settled down a bit but still pesters the does if he gets the opportunity. I definitely want him out of there as they get farther along and can't move as fast.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I am hoping that the small size of my Buckling, even when grown, hes half the size of the does as a small Nigerian Dwarf will help-- its my first few weeks with a buck and we dont have seperate quarters...

Curious if size matters (sorry not to hijack).....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CAjerseychick said:


> Well I am hoping that the small size of my Buckling, even when grown, hes half the size of the does as a small Nigerian Dwarf will help-- its my first few weeks with a buck and we dont have seperate quarters... Curious if size matters (sorry not to hijack).....


He's a little young to get interested, usually 3-4 months.. but my kinder buck (a little bigger then a Nigerian) he was in breeding mode since day 1 in bringing him home, he was a year and it didn't matter on size... Where there is a will there is a way... I wouldn't worry too much for right now, but in a few months you may need separate quarters.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It depends on the buck. Some of them are raring to go as soon as they're physically capable, but the buckling I brought home last year was so mellow he wasn't breeding my does so I ended up getting an older buck to cover them.


----------

